# What plow for polaris 300 all wheel drive



## Worldfamous1 (Dec 17, 2010)

whats the best plow for my polaris 300 all wheel drive


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm running a Cycle Country 48" on my Kawasaki 300. Mine is also 4WD and it has no problems. I don't know if I'd go any wider on the plow though!


----------



## poolboy (Sep 30, 2009)

I have a Polaris 300 4x4 2 stroke and put a 48" cycle country blade on it. It plows fine, but I want to build extensions or wings. I am usually plowing 1-2 " so I I think I can get by with a wider blade for this light weight ATV.


----------



## MadeintheShade (Aug 4, 2009)

ive got a 300 polaris with a 48" blade does pretty good on the light dry stuff but man it could use some more weight or something. in one bad storm i was driving(245 lbs) with 6 bags of Ice melt on the tail and a 200 lb buddy jumping on the back and still spinning the damn tires. If you expect any wet snow dont go wider than 48". also most sidewalks are only 48" so any wider and you'd be digging up sod.


----------

